# Looking for somewhere sunny in October



## TreeTiger (12 Jun 2008)

Hoping to book a week in October somewhere hot enough to sunbathe.  However, while I just want to relax for a week, the other half would like to be able to "do" things, he would probably be happy with some watersports and perhaps a bit of walking/sightseeing.  We would both like to be able to eat in a couple of decent places.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Welfarite (12 Jun 2008)

The Canary Islands


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Jun 2008)

Defo the Canaries, Try Lanzarote for unique scenery or Fuerteventura for long long beaches


----------



## FredBloggs (12 Jun 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Defo the Canaries, Try Lanzarote for unique scenery or Fuerteventura for long long beaches


 
At that time of year I'd agree - the Canaries


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Jun 2008)

Incidentally, while Lanzarote is known to be windy, October is the one month when it normally dies down almost completely.


----------



## Caveat (12 Jun 2008)

TreeTiger said:


> sunbathe...watersports... be able to eat in a couple of decent places.


 
Fuerteventura ticks all these boxes - one of the windsurfing world hot spots BTW.  Amazing beaches.  Not a huge amount of sightseeing though.
Lanzarote is probably better in that respect.


----------



## TreeTiger (12 Jun 2008)

Thanks for those tips, I think the Canaries seem to offer the most options.  
Just wondering is it worth looking at the likes of Cyprus, Morocco, Tunisia or Egypt?  And if it would be possible to rent a villa in any of them, hubby thinks it might be nice to have our own pool


----------



## Graham_07 (12 Jun 2008)

Cyprus in November is heading into quiet season ( have a relative who runs a restaurant/bar & they close Nov-Mar )  Cant say about others you mentioned but prob cheaper than Canaries on accom. You could also try separate booking flights & a villa, since Aer Lingus flights will be on again to Lanzarote in November.


----------



## tallpaul (12 Jun 2008)

Dubai is plenty toasty in October...


----------



## Yoltan (13 Jun 2008)

Morocco, Tunisia, Miami, Egypt..... Christ don't go to the canaries!!!


----------



## soy (13 Jun 2008)

Aer Lingus resume their Agadir service in October. While there is not too much in Agadir, you could head onwards to Essouria which is a better choice to stay. Should have decent weather in October and can do day trip to Marrakech/Sahara/Atlas mountains


----------



## FredBloggs (13 Jun 2008)

Yoltan said:


> Morocco, Tunisia, Miami, Egypt..... Christ don't go to the canaries!!!


 
It all depends where you go in the Canaries. Steer clear of the cheap beer brigade, head for one of the more upmarket resorts and you can't beat it.  i.e. don't grab a cheap bargain, research where your going.


----------



## Caveat (13 Jun 2008)

Exactly Fred - an absolute universe of a difference between _Playa des_ _Ingles_ and _La Gomera _for example.


----------



## FredBloggs (13 Jun 2008)

Caveat said:


> Exactly Fred - an absolute universe of a difference between _Playa des_ _Ingles_ and _La Gomera _for example.


 
Agree 100%.  My idea of Hell would be a holiday in Playa des Ingles


----------



## homebird (14 Jun 2008)

Check out the Fariones hotel in Puerto del Carmen, Lanzarote. Worth the premium and on the beach. Appartments attached to the hotel are good too. It's good for a chill out break, not sure about sports. You should avoid the Oct bank hol break as school's out here and it will probably be busy w families. and more expensive.


----------



## dewdrop (15 Jun 2008)

if you go to the fariones hotel there is a diving centre nearby which will keep your husband happy all day!


----------



## FredBloggs (15 Jun 2008)

dewdrop said:


> if you go to the fariones hotel there is a diving centre nearby which will keep your husband happy all day!


 
Agree the Fariones is very good. They have a couple of bungalows on the ground that they have available too. If you are booking either the hotel/appartments/bungalow check that they are the seafront Fariones and not the other ones nearby with a very similar name.

If you are ready to splash a few bob I'd recommend the Princess Yaiza Hotel in Playa Blanca also on Lanzarote  -Google it to find more info.


----------



## John Rambo (15 Jun 2008)

You could also look at Madeira...weather lovely all year round and no undesirables.


----------



## TreeTiger (15 Jun 2008)

Thanks for those tips, I'd be very happy with a 4 or 5 star hotel in the Canaries (definitely not Playa del Ingles!); however hubby says he'd like to go somewhere different so I'm looking at Cyprus (but it seems to have a large proportion of retired visitors, so activities seem to target them, correct me if I'm wrong!) and also at Sharm el Sheikh in Egypt.  From what I've read so far I gather All Inclusive there is to be avoided like the plague, and also some hotels seem to be out on their own which makes it difficult to go to restaurants without having to take a taxi.

It will be early October by the way, so no need to worry about half term break thank goodness.

Thanks for all the tips, and John Rambo, Madeira is somewhere I hadn't considered, will look it up thanks.


----------



## joelietz (18 Feb 2010)

Florida is nice too, why not go there?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Feb 2010)

joelietz said:


> Florida is nice too, why not go there?



I reckon they're back home now! (tan and all)


----------



## TreeTiger (19 Feb 2010)

You're right Paddy, chose the Canaries in the end and have been back again since!
As this thread is over a year and a half old I think it's time to close it


----------

